# When to harvest shallots?



## ladykethry (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, I feel really stupid for having to ask this but I'm having a mental block! 

I accidentally left some shallots in the ground last fall, and they woke up this spring. The single green sprout has turned into a dozen or so in a tightly packed bunch. I haven't noticed any blooms, and the sprouts are nice and green and about a foot tall. 

When do I harvest?? Do I need to wait until the greens turn brown and begin to wilt? Do I pull them now? Why am I so confused about this?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Actually, I planted them for the first time this year too and I would like to know the answer. I assume that I can use the green shoots for green onions - at the price of the bulbs. But I plan on waiting until they turn brown to harvest.

Let's see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Pretty funny, but this is the first year I planted them also. Waiting to see what the experts say.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

My first time also. We are no help to each other.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Yes, I'd wait as long as possible so that the bulbs will grow as large as possible. When the tops begin to die back is fine. Otherwise, peeling those teeny bulbs when you go to use them is a big pain!


----------



## ladykethry (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, so I did a bit more research and found this:

http://www.ehow.com/how_8283_harvest-store-shallots.html

It's not from a gardening site, but it does make sense. I was curious though because it seems like they're going to stay green all summer and then I won't be able to harvest them until fall, and by that time they'll have been in the ground for nearly a year!!! That just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.

Glad to see other people are in the same confused boat!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

LadyK
that link was good enough for me. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I'm not confused! I simply plant them in the spring and remember to harvest them when the tops die! However, since you left them in the ground for a second season, you can forget about using them for cooking. Instead of a few nice bulbs for the kitchen, you'll end up with a lot of "marbles". But do not despair. I love to have those to plant back the next year. That's because they will only divide into 3 or 4 bulbs and they will be proper size for cooking. Just planted about 30 more yesterday to go along with 24 which are already up. Those 30 were closer to eating size than proper planting size. 

Martin


----------



## ladykethry (Feb 25, 2008)

Paquebot: oh--okay! i guess that's better than nothing!! I'm still a bit over run with shallots from last year so I suppose I can wait a bit for another crop. Should I pull them now and put them somewhere dark until planting time?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ladykethry said:


> Paquebot: oh--okay! i guess that's better than nothing!! I'm still a bit over run with shallots from last year so I suppose I can wait a bit for another crop. Should I pull them now and put them somewhere dark until planting time?


If you want to eat them as green or spring onions now, they can be pulled now. If you want to save them for planting back, leave them alone until the tops die back on their own. When nothing but a few brown "tails" remain to show where they are at, then pull and cure them for winter storage. Curing is done by drying them in a shaded area.

Martin


----------

